
Show HN: Business Name Generator Powered by AI - mohit_agg
https://aidomainsearch.com/business-name-generator
======
jmiserez
Maybe you should add a /s? It _is_ a joke right? If not it doesn't seem to be
working, I'm just getting back my keyword with hundreds of suffixes.

~~~
mohit_agg
Well, yes it currently adds or i should say AI "selects" suffixes but if you
think about it, it's not an easy problem to solve. For example, if you want to
add just 3 letters the possibilities are 26^3 or 17K, with 4 its > 450K. How
do you select just a few hundred pronounceable relevant words? That's where AI
comes in. I plan to display non-suffixed results as well in future. Thanks for
the feedback!

~~~
kohtatsu
It's cool, nice work.

If you change "Why use our name generator" to something along the lines of
"What is this" you'll probably get less people thinking it's parody.

------
yesenadam
Well, I think it's awesome. I tried a few and it was impressive. Love the
fonts and colours. Very nicely done. I was even getting new business ideas
reading them all! Maybe call it Brandroid? :-) An appropriately machine-
generated name.

[https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/AI+brand](https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/AI+brand)

~~~
mohit_agg
Glad you liked it! :-) Brandroid sounds great!

~~~
DomKM
I own brandroid.com and am open to giving it a good home. If you're
interested, my contact information is publicly accessible via whois.

------
AmruthPillai
Big fan, I think I almost spend half an hour or so just trying random names,
and I was not disappointed. The names were actually really good.

How does the AI behind this work? Is it okay to share? Anyway, it's just
brilliant. Bookmarking this as I'll definitely be using it later :)

------
petee
Some favorite Corona & Covid names:

Coronaxx, Coviddy, Coronadu, Covidled, Coronagra, CovidLife, Coronasaur,
Coronakin, Coronamee

------
devNoise
I put in Pokemon and saw Pokemondate in the list. I envision it would be a
dating app for finding true love with another pokemon player.

------
lwneal
The auto-generated fonts and logos are great! The site is a little bit slow
from all the traffic right now, though.

For a fast and very simple name generator, I recommend
[https://startupname.website](https://startupname.website)

~~~
mohit_agg
Thanks for the feedback! Sorry about the slowness, working on it now

------
pdubs1
I love the concept!

I'd echo what one person said:

It takes 1 word and add suffixes. No need for "AI" to concatenate suffixes
from a suffix/etymology dictionary-- I imagine the results are practically the
same.

That said, again I really like the idea.

I would like it to support a phrase, however, instead of just one word. I
tried a 3 word generation, and it only focused on the first word, and just
added suffixes to it.

I'd like to be able to add 3-5 meaningful words to it, and it puts together a
meaningful/catchy new word or 2. (i.e. brand name-- doesn't have to be a real
word)

------
chris_f
Also worth checking out is [https://namelix.com/](https://namelix.com/)

It has a filter to only show names with an available domain name.

------
TomJansen
Awesome. But maybe add an option to disable domain checks? Because .com is not
the only domain around...

~~~
erikig
I'm loving this as well!

I agree with @TomJansen - I think checking for other TLDs would be great. So
far the best implementation of this I've seen has been iwantmyname.com. Check
it out, it might help inspire you.

------
rathel
Kind of tangential, but even here on HN you can see how awkward people get
with naming their projects/products. Either "stealing" an already established
name from a completely different field or something so generic it's hardly
searchable on the interwebs.

~~~
ghayes
I don’t believe most start-up get “stolen,” there’s just a limited set of
words and many are in use in different fields. Plus trademark expressly allows
different marks by industry. A recent example here was a screen share app
sharing the name with “screen,” the Unix tool. But shouldn’t that be okay?
Most people won’t be confused between the two.

~~~
rathel
Apparently it didn't take long for an example to appear:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22725529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22725529)

Based on name you'd think this library is for fuzzing? No, it's for fuzzy
string matching. A "y" at the end would have disambiguated that.

Well, maybe not entirely, because there's still fuzzy logic, but that' 2
possibilities down from 3.

------
quaffapint
This is not very helpful in that it shows names whose .coms aren't even
available.

~~~
mohit_agg
It checks for .com availability but the checks are not 100% accurate at the
moment.

------
kirubakaran
How does it use AI?

~~~
GordonS
I think it's meant to be a joke, poking fun at the "AI" that many systems
claim to use these days.

~~~
kirubakaran
It doesn't seem that way. Here is an earlier comment by the OP:

 _" the site uses many algorithms some of which are AI-based. AI does not
always kick in or in other words its results are not always ranked higher. Try
this search -
[https://aidomainsearch.com/?search=z](https://aidomainsearch.com/?search=z) .
as you can see brand and composite have ai capabilities. We want to use ai
more extensively in future."_

Ref:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19165796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19165796)
from the previous submission of the same tool here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19163302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19163302)

Poe's law in action.

~~~
GordonS
Wow, then... I don't like to be a hater, but honestly this is pretty terrible
- all it seems to do is add random suffixes to a word you enter?!

------
ksec
Am I the only getting massive CPU Fan spin just visiting the website? On
latest MacOS 10.15.4 Safari 13.1

------
willio58
As an idea for further monetization, provide links to the fonts used (assuming
some could be affiliate)

------
syntaxing
This is pretty fun, I like the logo it creates too! Wish there was a specific
ToS and license though

------
danaw
Tried searching multiple words but just keep getting a popup saying it can’t
find any results

~~~
drusepth
Maybe try some more common words. I didn't get any results for my first few
searches ("worldbuilding", "terraforming", and "dimensional"), but got some
for "writing" and "creating".

------
zozimus
Vapedal - vaping attachments for cycles?

------
pxtail
Just a friendly reminder to be careful and think twice before using any domain
name search/generator service. Fairly frequently you'll find out that
_coincidentally_ it was registered not that long time ago and now is available
for you at premium price - especially if it takes you a while to decide. Just
use whois from command line.

